# Canis's Baby Betta Journal



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Got a new petco baby! He was really clamped up the first day, but seems to be doing alright now ^^ I'll update this daily (when possible) with how he's doing. Any guesses on gender and name suggestions are welcome! Now get ready for the picture flood XD

Day 1 (4/6)










Day 2 (4/7)


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 3 (4/8)










Day 4 (4/9)


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Adorable.  Can't wait to see what s/he looks like when s/he's fully grown!


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Aw! Your baby is so cute! Looks a lot like mine  I also have a journal but I need to update it...

I'm looking forward to following your journal! Your baby looks like it /might/ be a crowntail, I'm no expert though  it will be exciting to see it grow up!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Day 6 (4/11)


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Sadly, baby passed away while I was at my dad's this weekend  I exchanged him out for a larger baby a while ago, I'll take pics once he is acclimated to the new water. Hopefully this one makes it!


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh no!! So sorry to hear that  SIP. good luck with the new one, though! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im sorry to hear that 

I hope all goes well with your new one


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your first little one . Hope things go better with the new one.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for you loss. Good luck with the new baby


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

New guy


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

aww he is cute 
I have a female with simaler coloration lol
I love the red in his fins


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

New baby seems to be doing very well! He's a good eater and very active ^^ Too active, in fact. Couldn't get a picture of him at all, lol.


----------

